# Pet & ponds: info plz help



## Tim k (Feb 23, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has ordered from pet & ponds? I am starting a 90 gallon and I want to order the aquaC ev 180. I've done SOME research and haven't found to many that have ordered from pet & ponds, everyone seems to order from jl aquatics. I have nothing against jl but they have it listed for a hundred dollars more and it's back ordered. So plz I would appreciate any info someone could offer thx?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've ordered from Pets and Ponds and have found them to be fast and reliable.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have ordered from them also without problems.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

I ordered from Pets and Ponds in the past month. No problem - notified when it was shipped and tracked the carrier.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have ordered twice from them.. both experience have been good.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

No problem at all from them~ Fast


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've ordered from Pets and Ponds many times. In my last order, they gave me a wrong part and missed out on some additives. A call to customer service quickly resolved that and they promptly shipped out the correct items. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from P&P if I can't find items locally.


----------



## Tim k (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome!! Thx guys!


----------

